# Looking for Vivariums like these!!



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all.

As my neverending search for the perfect housing for my snakes continues, I am looking for some advice.

I want all my snakes to be housed in a rack STYLE system, but I want to be able to see them much better.

SO.

I am after some vivariums like these. I know boaphileplastics.com make them, as do others in the US.





















I'm not necessarily looking for ripoffs, but the Boaphile ones are PRICEY and the shipping would be MAD so its just not worth importing. I have spoken to them about this, its just not worth it.

Do any of you know of any way I could have something like this made in the UK?

Have any of you dont anything similar? I know there are plastic workers lurking! A localish reptile shop had a similar one in for their use. They said they can get me one but the cost would be just under 2 Grand. I mean COME ON!

Just after suggestions really.

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

there is a uk distributor of these. hes advertised somewhere on this forum.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks, I think I know the ones you mean. In the photos they look like musical instrument cases with holes cut in them.

Will see if I can find their link.

Gary


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

no the pics are exactly the same.

They are called rhino vivs or something. they are pretty good. ive seen one and they are handy

See RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rhino Vivs 

RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Ah yeah, them.

They arent Boaphile Ones, they are a UK equivalent.

Will take a look.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

This is a pic of the one i saw (belongs to Pythonmorphs) im impressed by them.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah it doesnt look bad but they are VERY expensive. yeah I know all the usual tooling costs blah blah, but if I wanted 8 or 18 of those, I may as well sell my car!

Gary


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah i agree. they are quite steep.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

£199 for the tiniest one.:bash::crazy::biteme:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

It is on the steep side when you consider that for that price you could gat vivs for 3 corns not just 1.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Indeed.

Well I have left a message for them to call me, will see what they can do!

Gary


----------

